# To Do List not populating



## elorahd (Oct 18, 2003)

I have two Samsung Series2 DVRs w/software ver. 6.2-01-2-381. Each one is on a different account but I'm having the same problem with both of them. First, when I look at my To Do List it only has shows booked until 9/5. But when I look at the guide, it's filled until 9/10. Second, I record the Law and Order repeats on TNT and while they are showing up on the guide, they are not showing up on my To Do List. The Season Pass is still set up but it says there are no shows coming up and there are actually 53 shows coming up. I had to go into the guide and record every show. Anyone else having this problem or know what's going on?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I believe I have had this happen before. Just try unplugging the unit to reset it. This should force the to do list to recompile.


----------



## Callindril (Sep 3, 2005)

Same thing happening here...

Whats odd, is that if I go out to search on the programs in question, it will let me create a new Season Pass and that new one will show all the correct episode lists, where the old one will not....I deleted the old ones, and the newly created SP seems to list everything fine...

Do they change TMSIDs before seasons for some reason?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Another thing to try is change the priority of a season pass entry. This will force the unit to recompute dependencies and repopulate the TDL.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I am also having a similar problem and posted in the sticky thread about season passes not recording.

Most but not all of mine that are not recording are on ESPN and have the message in recording history that someone modified the season pass, when in fact no one has modified the SP. I have tried deleting and recreating the SP and even creating a title ARWL, but the To Do list is still not picking up first run shows. I notice it on daily shows liek Around the Horn, Pardon the Interruption, and weekly ones like College Game Day and TapOut (on Versus).

Rebooting has not helped. This is on a Zippered HDVR2.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I've had the same problem, shows aren't being recorded. When I do a search, for example, The Closer, it shows up twice as if its two different shows. I think we got some bad guide data.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

this is causing my hubby to threaten to drop DTV and switch to cable or dish 
if i call D* would they even know what i was talking about and tell the right people who need to fix the guide data (if that's even what the problem is)?
Besides not recording i have some shows that only record for 3-5 minutes, is this part of the same problem I wonder??
-M
Ps, Hi everybody, haven't been here in a while, missed ya!!


----------



## jalmada (Dec 24, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> Another thing to try is change the priority of a season pass entry. This will force the unit to recompute dependencies and repopulate the TDL.


Doing as Jim recommended above worked. I just changed a season pass entry priority and the list repopulated just fine. I'm trying to figure what the heck could have caused things to go south - My troubles started on Wednesday 9/3 - Seems like there was some sort of common event here that caused a bunch of folks to have the same issue... I had the same problem as the lady in the prior post - partial records, season passes not starting, etc. - I checked the todo list after the recommended change and it appears to be back to normal. Thanks Jim!

Jon


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm glad it worked. Like any computer, funny things can happen.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Problems started with the first full night of the Republican convention. Maybe all the changes with that and the Gustav coverage caused the problems.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

We've tried deleting the season passes and readding them. but that didn't work. the "only a few minutes recording" issue we just found out started a while back- my ENTIRE season of Rescue me. We just noticed it the other day (we are always wayyyy behind on our shows).
The "not recording at all" we first noticed on August 27th. Even if we try to select record from the list of upcoming shows, it will put a check mark next to the show, but it never shows up in the to-do list. and if you go back to upcoming episodes, the check mark is gone.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since you've tried everything suggested so far, restarts, reordering, I think the only thing left is the "Clear program information & To Do List" option. This will not remove any existing programs. If that fails then the "Clear & delete everything" might help.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I have a similar problem. I'll try reordering and see what happens.

-Mike


----------



## jalmada (Dec 24, 2005)

rbtravis said:


> Problems started with the first full night of the Republican convention. Maybe all the changes with that and the Gustav coverage caused the problems.


Actually, since I am a Republican, I suspect it had something to do with Obama appearing on the O'reilly Factor. I believe Hell doth froze over and thus my Tivo was affected in a less than nominal fashion 

Jon


----------



## Callindril (Sep 3, 2005)

Something really odd going on here...

Have Stargate-SG1 in a SP....nothing is showing up...here is the info listed in Tivoweb for the series from that SP:

Object: 6766 
Version	151
ServerId	ATSH225421
ServerVersion	0
Genre 384 107 105 124
ThumbData	268632831
Title	{Stargate SG-1}
TmsId	SH225421
IndexPath	/Server/ATSH225421:4:0:0


I created a new SP for it, a bunch of episodes showed up, and had this info for the series:

Object: 1604898
Version	4
ServerId	{ASER-Stargate SG-1|}
ServerVersion	0
Genre 384 107 105 124
Title	{Stargate SG-1}
ThumbData	268632831
IndexPath	{/Server/ASER-Stargate SG-1|:4:0:0}

Somethings up....


----------



## Rudy1957 (Sep 19, 2003)

Melissa said:


> this is causing my hubby to threaten to drop DTV and switch to cable or dish
> if i call D* would they even know what i was talking about and tell the right people who need to fix the guide data (if that's even what the problem is)?
> Besides not recording i have some shows that only record for 3-5 minutes, is this part of the same problem I wonder??
> -M
> Ps, Hi everybody, haven't been here in a while, missed ya!!


The whole "season" of Rescue Me was eight 5-minute episodes. Tides over the break caused by the writers strike. New real episodes after the first of the year.


----------



## Rudy1957 (Sep 19, 2003)

I've had about a dozen season passes go out on me over the past few weeks. Rebooting or changing priority hasn't helped, but I've had no problem with just starting a new season pass for those and quitting the old one.

The bigger problem is going to be getting season premiers on ones that I don't already know there's a problem and can't yet start a new season pass because there are no upcoming episodes. Just have to be vigilant.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Rudy1957 said:


> I've had about a dozen season passes go out on me over the past few weeks. Rebooting or changing priority hasn't helped, but I've had no problem with just starting a new season pass for those and quitting the old one.


There is a major issue going on and it seems to primarily affect 6.2(a) (i.e. hacked) DTivos. The issue seems to be that the series ID's are changing and old ID's do not get translated into new ID's on these units. I am GUESSING that at some point they introduced code to deal with this, but that was AFTER 6.2a - which is why we are having so much trouble. Seems that people with other versions of software also have periodic problems, but they seem to resolve themselves.

There are a number of threads on the subject.

-HH


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

Hichhiker said:


> There is a major issue going on and it seems to primarily affect 6.2(a) (i.e. hacked) DTivos. The issue seems to be that the series ID's are changing and old ID's do not get translated into new ID's on these units. I am GUESSING that at some point they introduced code to deal with this, but that was AFTER 6.2a - which is why we are having so much trouble. Seems that people with other versions of software also have periodic problems, but they seem to resolve themselves.
> 
> There are a number of threads on the subject.
> 
> -HH


i'm running 6.4a, non hacked (well i did put a larger hard drive in a couple of years ago, but that doesn't count as hacked does it?). I had the problem before though too. because i made a phone call to see on 8/30 to see if it would fix the problem, and thats when it finally downloaded 6.4a. Not sure what i had before.
Starting new season passes does not help me i guess i will try Jim's idea of clear program info and to do list. although that scares me a bit


rudy1957 said:


> The whole "season" of Rescue Me was eight 5-minute episodes. Tides over the break caused by the writers strike. New real episodes after the first of the year.


 You're kiddin' me! I deleted the whole flippin' season, cuz i figured it was messed up. UGHHH


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Melissa said:


> You're kiddin' me! I deleted the whole flippin' season, cuz i figured it was messed up. UGHHH


That's why F/X has been calling them mini-sodes.


----------



## jca (Jun 5, 2001)

We have the same "dead" Season Pass issue on all three of our DirecTivos.

The issue seems to be related to the new Fall TV season. All of our existing season passes are no longer showing any upcoming episodes because the summer re-run season is ending and the Tivo seems to be associating the season premieres of all shows as a completely different show entry in the guide.

If you look in your guide data (by Title), you may see copies of old shows listed as separate entries next to duplicate entries that start with the new season. This glitch seems to have first started appearing when Tivo started getting guide data for season premieres which I assume have the new "ID" as mentioned in the previous post.

For example, we recorded the summer re-runs of Season 1 of _Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles_ on Fox. All of those episodes recorded. That season pass is now dead and listed as "No upcoming episodes". The guide data has a (new) entry for the show starting with the season premiere.

Looking at our To Do List, all of our old season passes show "No upcoming episodes". We had to delete all of them and re-add them as new season passes. I've even had to give all these old shows a new thumbs up because Tivo is treating them like a new entry. (I gave _The Simpsons_ a thumbs up years ago which was always there until this glitch -- the new one I re-added was blank with no thumbs up.)

This issues has happened in the past -- this seems to be an across the board problem across many different networks, shows, etc. We've had to delete and re-add season passes on all three different DirecTivos, for all kinds of shows, especially network shows. Everything from prime time series shows to Sunday morning political news shows.

Everyone will need to check their season passes or they will be missing a lot of season premieres.

I predict this will get ugly for DirecTV if everyone is having this same problem.


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

jca said:


> We have the same "dead" Season Pass issue on all three of our DirecTivos.
> 
> The issue seems to be related to the new Fall TV season. All of our existing season passes are no longer showing any upcoming episodes because the summer re-run season is ending and the Tivo seems to be associating the season premieres of all shows as a completely different show entry in the guide.
> 
> ...


It doesn't have anything to do with the "new" TV season.

I have season passes for the Closer, Eureka, Monk, Psych and Burn Notice that have been recording fine all summer until this week's epsidoes. (which I luckily noticed yesterday morning)

The brand new season pass for Prison Break, that I had just entered last Monday morning, was also not going to record.

Bill


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

The server ID, in the guide data has changed. However, it seems that only DTivos with older software are being affected. it appears the new shows have a server ID of ASER (something previously only associated with sporting events). The old server ID's were prefixed with ATSH. It seems as if this may have been planned since DTivos with the new software appear to be handling the switch just fine.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 31, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> The server ID, in the guide data has changed. However, it seems that only DTivos with older software are being affected. it appears the new shows have a server ID of ASER (something previously only associated with sporting events). The old server ID's were prefixed with ATSH. It seems as if this may have been planned since DTivos with the new software appear to be handling the switch just fine.


you keep stating that it seems to only be happening with older software. What constitutes older software? I'm running 6.4a
-M


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Melissa said:


> you keep stating that it seems to only be happening with older software. What constitutes older software? I'm running 6.4a
> -M


6.4a is the most recent software. However, I'm not sure your problem is the same as everyone else. You seem to be the only one that deleting and recreating the season pass does not work for.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

In my case, for shows like Around the Horn and Pardon the Interruption on ESPN, I not only had to delete and recreate, I had to set it to record all episodes in order to get it to show up in the to do list instead of the first run only that I usually do.

This is on 6.2a, but it still does not affect all SPs. For example The Soup has recorded normally all summer and continues to do so.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

The Flush said:


> In my case, for shows like Around the Horn and Pardon the Interruption on ESPN, I not only had to delete and recreate, I had to set it to record all episodes in order to get it to show up in the to do list instead of the first run only that I usually do.
> 
> This is on 6.2a, but it still does not affect all SPs. For example The Soup has recorded normally all summer and continues to do so.


I think part of the problem is, the shows this is happening too is show two listings if you do a search by title, you have to set a season pass for the one you don't have the season pass for....


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I have noticed that when I set up a Season Pass and go into "View Upcoming Episodes" there are none listed but when I look at the program Guide Data there are in fact episodes for that particular show, so I think there is also a problem with the Season Passes and the Program Guide Data 



another thing as well, has anyone noticed that in the Now Playing List that the recordings are not Grouped together, the new recordings are in their own Group while the old recordings are in their own Group, for example, I keep some recordings of the David Letterman show but not all of the recordings are in the same group, the old recordings are in 1 group and the new recent recording are in another group?


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

bnm81002 said:


> I have noticed that when I set up a Season Pass and go into "View Upcoming Episodes" there are none listed but when I look at the program Guide Data there are in fact episodes for that particular show, so I think there is also a problem with the Season Passes and the Program Guide Data


Just so that people do not keep guessing - the facts are these:

1 - For some reason that only Tribune, Tivo and DTV knows, many shows changed their internal ID codes so that new episodes of the same show now show up as a completely different show with same name. This cut over did not affect old data, so that for a while some episodes of a show had one ID and some had another. Going forward, I am guessing, old IDs will be retired.

2 - DTV and Tivo anticipated this and latest version of the software (6.4a, I think) contains a behind the scenes fix to make this transparent. People running this version should not notice anything.

3 - Those who run older versions (like many of us enjoying MRV with 6.2) have a problem in that the Tivo does not see the old show and the new show as the same show - even though the name is same, tivo only looks at its ID and those differ so its a different show. All subsequent problems stem from this.

4 - So, if you have older software, you will need a new season pass for the show with the new show ID. There in lies the danger - since the shows have same name, when you search for it you may get both old and new show. You have to be careful to pick the one with upcoming episodes, not the old one that may still be there (eventually they will drop off as old data expires) but few or no upcoming episodes.

5 - Because IDs are still different, your already recorded shows and new recordings under a different show ID will NOT be treated as same and thus will be placed in different folders.

Hope this clears up some confusion for some.

Also, for those who are comfortable with some hacking, I edited TWP plugin to make creation of new season passes much easier via TivoWebPlus 2.0 (creates missing season pass with same settings and priority) - you can find it here

-HH


----------



## davemac (Feb 10, 2006)

I confirm the season pass issue (for me, mostly Fox shows have had the problem) and the PTI "record all with duplicates" issue. The workarounds work. But is it safe to just connect the phone line and force a call to get the new update? That would get me the daylight time fix as well. I have a HR10-250 DVRUpgrade model which came with a second disk drive, ethernet adapter, etc. I know I'd lose the ethernet, but that's the only feature I've used, and I can live without it, but I don't want to lose my recordings. Any recommendations?


----------



## gidgey (Sep 15, 2008)

I re-set up my Season Passes like instructed. (I have DirecTV).

It worked for about 4 days until I realized "hey, SNL didn't tape".

Re-looking at my Season Passes, they are messed up _again_, or some look like they will work until they don't like the others did.

Also, the other Tivos in the house show like 19 episodes of The Soup, and this messed up Tivo only shows 9.

- I tried giving Season Passes higher priority - didn't work.
- I rebooted the DVR - didn't work. Reformatting is not going to happen because we have more than 1 Tivo doing this now so obviously it's NOT the hard drive.

DirecTV did say that the actual TIVO brand DVR's need to still be plugged into a phone line. We are experimenting with that now...

*Update: No. Both Tivos are not plugged in and one says 33 upcoming of a particular show and that it will tape properly, and the other Tivo says 9 shows and none will record.* Back to the drawing board. This is total B.S.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

gidgey said:


> I re-set up my Season Passes like instructed. (I have DirecTV).


Simply resetting SPs up will not always work because if you are not careful, you are simply recreating same season pass as before which will be just as broken as before. When setting the new season passes, make sure you are using the new show ID (which, btw, you cannot see unless you hack your tivo)

But the short of it is - leave your season pass that is not recording alone, and go and search for the show in the "search by title" menu - you will probably get two (or maybe more) hits for same channel and name (some may not have a channel next to the name, some will) - since the broken one is the one that already has a season pass, pick the other one and add a season pass for that as well. So you will end up with 2 season passes for same show - one for the old ID and one for the new one. I suppose you can then delete the old one if there are no longer any shows coming up on it, but I'd hang on to them for a while until the dust settles.

Of course if your tivo is hacked you there are tools to simplify the process a bit.

-HH


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

For those who watch Bones, watch out. This week's episode for me doesn't fall under a season pass. I might just go ahead and set up wishlists for all my shows.


----------



## gidgey (Sep 15, 2008)

Hichhiker said:


> leave your season pass that is not recording alone, and go and search for the show in the "search by title" menu


My HD Tivo, which works fine actually, is not recording Survivor again like last year. The Season Pass (as set up by doing title search.. I did this even before you told me to, BTW) says it has a Season Pass, but looking at the listed showings, there are no check marks by it unless I do it manually. UGH.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

gidgey said:


> My HD Tivo, which works fine actually, is not recording Survivor again like last year. The Season Pass (as set up by doing title search.. I did this even before you told me to, BTW) says it has a Season Pass, but looking at the listed showings, there are no check marks by it unless I do it manually. UGH.


I'm not a Survivor fan, but doesn't it change the name of the show each season to match the location? Maybe it changes the numerical information in the code as well, as if it is a new series every year.

Have you tried setting up a new Season Pass with this year's episodes as the basis for it?


----------



## gidgey (Sep 15, 2008)

dtremain said:


> I'm not a Survivor fan, but doesn't it change the name of the show each season to match the location? Maybe it changes the numerical information in the code as well, as if it is a new series every year.
> 
> Have you tried setting up a new Season Pass with this year's episodes as the basis for it?


I'll cut and paste what i just wrote:

_"The Season Pass (as set up by doing title search..."_

yes.


----------



## gidgey (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok, now my Tivo did something new *rolls eyes*.

Yesterday, although Season Pass is NOT working for the new Survivor, I at least had the options to choose from CBSE, CBSW, CBS local, and CBS HD. TODAY I go to check it for whatever reason and NOW I only have the HD channel to choose from for the show. WTF is going on!?!?

I called DirecTV and hell if I'm going to hold my breath on this.


----------



## JediKnight2 (Oct 2, 2003)

Mine are doing the EXACT same things...both are the Phillips 7000 series Zippered...but that was a while ago when that was done. This WHOLE thing started the EXACT same time Wilmington, NC started its Digital feed...we are a test market for the new Digital Signal thing and went live beginning of September. Reason we noticed it was that the DAY after the change NONE of the local channel shows were on the ToDo list. It's fairly random how it is doing it...Stargate Atlantis was screwed up with the No Upcoming Episodes, but Primeval wasn't. I have deleted and re-added the shows so hopefully that works. I did call DTV last night and they are CLUELESS...said I need a phone line which I haven't had a home phone for 3 years now....never been a problem until now...HOWEVER, she DID try to push a NEW receiver and said those don't have the problem which makes me believe they know something. I REFUSE to buy a receiver though after they changed to the "RENT" thing as if I am renting it they need to REPLACE it for me with working equipment. Also...Tivo is now back in with DTV....so I would rather have a DTV/Tivo than a DTVrecorder...


----------



## gidgey (Sep 15, 2008)

JediKnight2 said:


> Also...Tivo is now back in with DTV....so I would rather have a DTV/Tivo than a DTVrecorder...


I was told that Tivo will be back with DirecTV in something like Oct of 2009.

Also, call and demand some months free for not getting the proper Tivo service. If anything, you are now paying a monthly fee for a headache.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

After reading this thread, I'm still not clear on what exactly has to be done to make season passes record properly again. I have an R-10 which is still on ver 6.1 something.

I saw that my season passes weren't recording, so tried the advice to delete and recreate. My to do list now has a scheduled recording for Real Time this week. However, I reset my season pass for Family Guy on LA 11 - the guide has a listing for Family Guy on Sunday evening as usual. But the to do list says nothing scheduled for Family Guy. WTF??? 

Will allowing the R-10 to get the newest version solve the problem? I've haven't let it call home for over a year, ever since I saw people had all sorts of problems with later software versions. Have those problems been eliminated in the newest version, or would I just be trading one set of problems for another?


----------



## gidgey (Sep 15, 2008)

CharlieB said:


> After reading this thread, I'm still not clear on what exactly has to be done to make season passes record properly again. I have an R-10 which is still on ver 6.1 something.
> 
> I saw that my season passes weren't recording, so tried the advice to delete and recreate. My to do list now has a scheduled recording for Real Time this week. However, I reset my season pass for Family Guy on LA 11 - the guide has a listing for Family Guy on Sunday evening as usual. But the to do list says nothing scheduled for Family Guy. WTF???
> 
> Will allowing the R-10 to get the newest version solve the problem? I've haven't let it call home for over a year, ever since I saw people had all sorts of problems with later software versions. Have those problems been eliminated in the newest version, or would I just be trading one set of problems for another?


I could be wrong, but it seems 6.4 is what's causing issues.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

gidgey said:


> I could be wrong, but it seems 6.4 is what's causing issues.


Not true according to the poll in this forum. almost everyone that has taken the poll says that they are on an earlier software version than 6.4


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> Not true according to the poll in this forum. almost everyone that has taken the poll says that they are on an earlier software version than 6.4


here is a pointer to the poll
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404601


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

another annoying thing, on my 2 DTivo units in the Now Playing List, the new recordings are not combined with the old recordings, there are now 2separate folder groups for the same shows, is anyone else seeing this on their units?


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

bnm81002 said:


> another annoying thing, on my 2 DTivo units in the Now Playing List, the new recordings are not combined with the old recordings, there are now 2separate folder groups for the same shows, is anyone else seeing this on their units?


I saw this for my recurring recording of the Tonight Show.


----------

